
Hypothesis: Music Lets Us Practice Feeling Strong Emotions - pjdorrell
https://whatismusic.info/blog/HypothesisMusicLetsUsPracticeHavingStrongEmotions.html
======
c3534l
This assumes that an appreciation of music is specifically selected for, which
seems far-fetched to me. I see music in the same way that I see other arts an
humanities where the appreciation is a by-product of other selected traits,
such as language acquisition and production, pattern finding, etc. I believe
there has been some research to suggest that music can be composed for other
animals, matching their hearing abilities, communication sounds and the like.
This is contrary to "we evolved music specifically." Music may allow us to
practice strong emotions, but so may painting, story, games, pornography, and
cooking. That's a far cry from saying we evolved the ability for cubism and
abstract expressionism in order to practice feeling emotions. You can say we
can practice feeling strong emotions through art, therefor art. But it's hard
to posit the inverse of that sentence.

